

Tell YC: Reminder, today is Spouse 2.0 day - jyothi

They have earned it. The terrific unsung entrepreneurs in the house. Spouse, parents, siblings whoever has helped you pull it through.. Lets celebrate the day for them, with them. :)<p>http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/09/note-to-start-up-founders-take-your-spouse-on-a-date/
======
iamdave
I need a day and a New York Times blog post for this?

~~~
jyothi
No not really. but some are so involved that this is a good reminder kind of.

------
ahoyhere
Useless, sexist, infantile pandering that's using the 2.0 label and 'startups'
to generate buzz for a dying elephant (the NYT).

